# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Tuzhurmatuda Türkmen Katliamı

## ceyda

2013125_tuzhurmatu.jpg
23 Ocak 2013 Çarşamba günü Irakın Selahaddin vilayetine bağlı nüfusunun çoğunluğunu Türkmenlerin oluşturduğu Tuzhurmatu ilçesinde bir Türkmen yetkililerin de katıldığı Seyid Şuheda Hüseyniyesinde yapılan bir cenaze töreninde canlı bombayla düzenlenen saldırıda 24 kişi hayatını kaybederken, 90a yakın kişi de yaralandı. Olaya böyle bakıldığında Irakta artık sıradanlaşan bir haber gibi görünmektedir. Ancak detaylarına bakıldığında tamamen Türkmenlere ve Türkmen liderlere yönelik bir katliam girişimidir. Özellikle 16 Kasım 2012de KYB güçleri ile Başbakan Nuri El-Malikiye bağlı Dicle Operasyonlar Komutanlığına bağlı birlikler arasında çıkan çatışmadan sonra daha fazla gündeme gelen Tuzhurmatuda Türkmenlere yönelik ağır bir şiddet dalgası söz konusudur.

Tuzhurmatu, 1970lerden önce Kerküke bağlıyken, daha sonra 1976da oluşturulan Selahaddin vilayetine bağlanmıştır. Mevcut nüfusu 150 bine yaklaşmakta ve nüfusun çoğunluğunu Türkmenler oluşturmaktadır. Aynı zamanda Kürt ve Arapların da yaşadığı Tuzhurmatu, 2003 sonrası özellikle Kerkükte olduğu gibi Kürt nüfusun yoğun olarak göç ettiği bir ilçe olmuştur. Ancak tarihi, kültürel, toplumsal ve siyasal özellikleri itibariyle tam bir Türkmen yerleşimi olan Tuzhurmatu, 2003 sonrasında da Türkmen siyasetinde önemli bir yer edinmiştir. Irakta Türkmenlerin en etkili siyasal kuruluşu olan Irak Türkmen Cephesinin (ITC) belki de en etkili il teşkilatı Selahaddin olup, merkezi Tuzhurmatudadır. Şimdi ITCnin Başkan Yardımcılığını yürüten ve aynı zamanda Selahaddin İl Meclisi üyesi olan Ali Haşim Muhtaroğlunun öncülüğünde oluşturulan ITC Selahaddin İl Başkanlığı, 2003ten itibaren Selahaddin ve Tuzhurmatuda son derece etkili bir politika izlemiştir. Aynı zamanda Irak siyaseti içerisinde etkin olan ve Tuzhurmatudan çıkan Abbas Beyati, Gençlik ve Spor Bakanı Casim Muhammed Cafer, Fevzi Ekrem Terzi, Feryad Tuzlu gibi önemli isimler Türkmenlerin güçlü bir biçimde ayakta kalmasını sağlamıştır. Bu yüzden Türkmenlere yönelik bozma girişimleri her daim devam etmiştir. Ancak 2012 yılı Tuzhurmatudaki Türkmen varlığı hiç olmadığı kadar sarsılmıştır. Kasım 2012-Ocak 2013 arasındaki 3 aylık süreçte Türkmenlere yönelik ölü ve yaralı sayıları ile yıkılan ve zarar gören mülklerin yüzlerle ifade edildiği 5 büyük şiddet eylemi yaşanmıştır. Özellikle 17 Aralık 2012 günü sabah erken saatlerde Tuzhurmatudaki Türkmen mahallerinden biri olan Çakkale Mahallesinde bomba yüklü iki araçla düzenlenen saldırı ve 23 Ocak 2013te cenaze merasiminde düzenlenen saldırının yıkımı ağır olmuştur. Türkmenler, Irak hükümetinden koruma talep ederken, Irak hükümeti güvenliği sağlamakta yetersiz kalmıştır. Türkmenler bir Türkmen gücünün kurulmasını ısrarla talep etmektedir.

Öte yandan 23 Ocak 2013te yapılan saldırının hedefi açıkça kendini belli etmiştir. 22 Ocakta bir silahlı saldırı sonucu hayatını kaybeden, Tuzhurmatu Sağlık Müdürlüğünde çalışan ve aynı zamanda Ali Haşim Muhtaroğlunun da kayınbiraderi olan Ahmet Salah Asker isimli gencin cenaze töreninde yapılan saldırı, çok açık bir şekilde Türkmenleri hedef almıştır. Bununla birlikte cenaze törenine katılan isimler de göz önünde bulundurulduğunda bu saldırının planlı olduğu görülmektedir. Zira cenaze merasimine Ali Haşim Muhtaroğlunun yanı sıra Türkmen yetkililerden Selahaddin Vali Yardımcısı Ahmet Koca, Kerkük İlçe Meclis Başkanı Münir Kafili, Kerkük İlçe Meclisi Üyesi Sami Kolsuz, ITC eski Başkanı Sadettin Ergeç, ITC Selahattin İl Başkanı Haydar Kasapoğlu, ünlü yazar ve şair Mehmet Mehdi Beyat gibi isimlerle birlikte ismini anamadığımız Türkmen ileri gelenleri ve halktan yoğun katılım olmuştur. Saldırıda Ali Haşim Muhtaroğlu, Ahmet Koca, Münir Kafili ve Sadettin Ergeç yaralanmış, Mehmet Mehdi Beyat ve bazı Türkmen yetkililer de hayatını kaybetmiştir. Buradan hareketle yapılan saldırının doğrudan Türkmenleri hedef aldığı görülmektedir. Bu katliam niteliğindeki saldırıyla Tuzhurmatudaki Türkmen birliği ve bütünlüğü bozulmak istenmektedir. Irakta 20 Nisan 2013te yapılacak yerel seçimlerde Türkmenler ilk kez Selahaddinde tek liste ile seçime katılacaktır. Daha önceki seçimlerde ayrı listeler oluşturan Türkmenler, burada çok önemli bir birliktelik göstermiştir. Yani daha önce yaşanan ayrışma ortadan kalmış ve Türkmenler tek güç halinde seçimlere katılma kararı almıştır. Bu durum Tuzhurmatuda zaten güçlü olan Türkmen dokusunu daha da güçlendirecektir. Tuzhurmatu üzerinde emelleri olan tarafların işine gelmeyecektir. Bu nedenle Tuzhurmatuda Türkmenler zayıflatılmak istenmektedir. Ayrıca Tuzhurmatuda yaşayan Türkmen nüfusun tamamının Şii olmasına rağmen Türkmen kimliklerini ön planda tutmaları, Türkmenleri mezhebi olarak ayrıştırılması politikasının önüne geçmektedir. Tuzhurmatuda yaşayan Türkmen halk sadece Türkmen oldukları için ezildiklerinin farkındadır. Irak merkezi hükümetindeki ağırlığın Şiilerde olmasına rağmen Tuzhurmatuya hiçbir desteğin sunulmaması bunun bir kanıtı olarak değerlendirilebilir.

Türkmenlerin yaşadığı baskı ve şiddet sadece Tuzhurmatu ile sınırlı değildir. Bugün olaylar belki Tuzhurmatuda patlak vermiştir. Ancak önümüzdeki dönemde diğer Türkmen bölgelerinde aynı olayların yaşanması muhtemeldir. Türkmenler korumasız kalmakta ve daha da önemlisi oynanan siyasi oyunlarla Türkmen kimliği ortadan kaldırılmaya çalışılmaktadır. Iraktaki yapı içerisinde mezhebi olarak bölünmeye çalışılan Türkmenler, kimliklerini koruma çabası içerisindedir. Yıllarca Saddam Hüseyin rejimi altında ezilen Türkmenler, dışarıdan baskı gördükleri için daha fazla birbirine tutunmuş ve böylece kimliklerini koruyabilmiştir. Iraktaki her rejim döneminde uğradıkları asimilasyon politikalarına rağmen kimliğini koruyan Türkmenler, bu tarz olaylarla daha fazla kimliklerine tutunmaktadır. Bu yüzden Türkmenlerin şiddet eylemleri karşısında Türkmenlerin kenetleneceği söylenebilir. Ancak bu yeterli değildir. Irak hükümeti Türkmenleri korumakta yetersiz ve isteksiz davranmaktadır. Bu durum bütün tarafların hükümeti olduğunu savunan Irak hükümeti yetkililerinin söylemleri ile ters düşmektedir. Burada Türk kamuoyunun da eksikliği ortadadır. Birkaç gazete ve internet sitesinde yer alan küçük haberler dışında Iraktaki Türkmen katliamı görmezden gelinmektedir. Aynı zamanda Türkiyedeki Türkmen kuruluşları da Türkiyede kamuoyu ve lobi oluşturabilecek düzeyde faaliyetler yapamamaktadır. Bu açıdan etkili ve yetkili mekanizmaların harekete geçirilebilmesi için Türkiye ve diğer ülkelerdeki Türkmen örgütlenmelerinin de daha aktif çalışması gerekmektedir. Irakta bir halk yok edilirken bu sessizlik ve hareketsizlik düşündürücüdür.

----------

